# A good hairspray for teasing



## xphoxbex (Feb 6, 2008)

What is a good hairspray for backcombing?  I tried big sexy and it gives me flakes and it makes my hair crunchy.  Any better recommendations?  THANKS


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 6, 2008)

ion styling solutions shaping plus styling spray with ultimate shine.... an 18oz can costs $9.49 at Sally's and it's a workable hair spray so it doesn't cause flakes or make your hair crunchy it actually softens your hair and adds a little shine. i used it recently to do an amy winehouse-esque beehive and it was perfect.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 6, 2008)

Did you try the Big Sexy Backcomb in a bottle, or just the hairspray?  The Backcomb in a bottle works great & has good hold too.


----------



## VioletB (Feb 6, 2008)

KENRA VOLUME SPRAY 25

It is the best I love it!!  And I usually go 3 or 4 days without washing my hair, it brushes out easy for restyling.  
<-- And look how big my hair is!


----------



## sinergy (Feb 6, 2008)

^^^^^^^Kenra is great! They make this shine spray that smells wonderful too. If your hair feels crunchy maybe your holding the can too close to your head. Hairspray shouldnt feel wet on your head when you spray it.


----------



## LittleDevil (Feb 6, 2008)

I use Bed Head-Hard Head


----------



## xphoxbex (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_KENRA VOLUME SPRAY 25

It is the best I love it!!  And I usually go 3 or 4 days without washing my hair, it brushes out easy for restyling.  
<-- And look how big my hair is!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG thats amazing!!!! I want my hair to look just like that! WOW!


----------



## xphoxbex (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleDevil* 

 
_I use Bed Head-Hard Head_

 
I've heard about this one as well.  It has good ratings on makeup alley.  Do u also use this hairspray to tease?  Does it keep your hold all day long?

Now I am deciding between kenra and bed head


----------



## mrheine (Feb 6, 2008)

i swear  by big sexy hair's "backcomb in a bottle" even without teasing it has the feel and look of it. it's something like $20 for a small bottle but a little goes a long way especially with teasing.

but i usually use anything aerosol, my usual is tresemme or aussie


----------



## VioletB (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrheine* 

 
_i swear  by big sexy hair's "backcomb in a bottle" even without teasing it has the feel and look of it. it's something like $20 for a small bottle but a little goes a long way especially with teasing.

but i usually use anything aerosol, my usual is tresemme or aussie_

 
I tried that once.. it just felt like another hairspray to me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go for the Kenra it's the BEST!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (and believe me I'm a product junkie.  I have a can of big sexy in my cabinet that i used maybe twice and it just sits there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Feb 6, 2008)

*i actually like pantenes volume hairspray, i would never wash my hair with their products though but hairsprays of any line contain mostly the same ingreds. *


----------



## Heart in Motion (Feb 7, 2008)

I love Paul Mitchell's hairspray. It's the best I have ever used.


----------



## LittleDevil (Feb 7, 2008)

I use the Bed Head to tease and to spray (finish).....you can buy this from a salon for like $18+ but I get mine at Albertsons for $11.99.....great deal.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 7, 2008)

I love love love Beyond the Zone Flip Out for like $9 at Sally's.  I swear, I dont even have to tease my hair! It just stands up with this baby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, try spraying some hair spray and then quickly use a dryer, that way the hair spray will dry standing and will hopefully give you a lot of volume wihout making you tease your hair. Ive found this works well with any hairspray I might use.


----------



## xphoxbex (Feb 7, 2008)

hmm, on MUA, it looks like kenra and bed head are the highly recommended.  what to get what to get??


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Feb 18, 2008)

I personally use Paul Mitchell Extra-Body Finishing Spray for teasing and I really like it.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_KENRA VOLUME SPRAY 25

It is the best I love it!!  And I usually go 3 or 4 days without washing my hair, it brushes out easy for restyling.  
<-- And look how big my hair is!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I totally 2nd this! I love this hairspray for super-big teased hair


----------



## lara (Feb 18, 2008)

Aquanet!


----------



## KittyKatherine (Feb 19, 2008)

I use Bed Head Masterpiece, it has a good hold but doesn't clump your hair together like some hairsprays. It also gives your hair some nice shine.


----------

